# Demonstrators



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If the demonstrators and agitators were busy with woodworking projects, they would forget what it was they were demonstrating against.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Oh, I don't know, I think fighting the alt-right is pretty important.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> If the demonstrators and agitators were busy with woodworking projects, they would forget what it was they were demonstrating against.
> 
> - MrRon


No doubt American Tories used to say something similar. Conservatives never change.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Politics makes me want to vomit!


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

> Politics makes me want to vomit!
> 
> - ArtMann


We nhave a new profession now-professional RIOTERS! Demonstrations and protests; I have nothing against, in fact, I thnk they are a useful tool.. RIOTING I have everything against-RIOTING is disrupting peoples livesby blocking public areas, burning, looting, breaking things and leaving a mess for others to clean up! That is a riot NOT a PROTEST! Rioters should be jailed!

Yes; I know the Boston tea arty-I would classify as a riot! too. Although I do understand the reason for that! At least the people involved were actually affected by the taxes and knew what the score was. A bunch of these "protestors" do not even know the real issues they are allegedly protesting about. Look at the mess left for the North Dakota tax payers to clean up after!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

As Mitch Hedberg said - I'm against picketing, but I don't know how to show it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

LoL.

The irony is all the old hippies who whine non-stop about demonstrations. 'Back in my day kids had respect when they spit on soldiers and pissed on flags, these kids today … <shakingfist> ... uh, what was I talking about?'


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that the sawstop thread is dead I think this is MR. Ron way to stir the pot again.

I predict this thread with be closed.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Now that the sawstop thread is dead I think this is MR. Ron way to stir the pot again.
> I predict this thread with be closed.
> - AlaskaGuy


SOON! I hope!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am still working on the Mother Of Intense Stirring Threads (MOIST) to be titled:
Liberal Gun Owner Uses Sawstop To Cut Dovetails (Pins First) While Wife Uses CNC to Carve Replica of Michelangelo's David


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Now that the sawstop thread is dead I think this is MR. Ron way to stir the pot again.
> I predict this thread with be closed.
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


You contributed to a thread to say you hope it ends? That's like phoning someone to tell them you're not speaking to them…lol


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

> I am still working on the Mother Of Intense Stirring Threads (MOIST) to be titled:
> Liberal Gun Owner Uses Sawstop To Cut Dovetails (Pins First) While Wife Uses CNC to Carve Replica of Michelangelo s David
> 
> - ChuckV


I really want to see where that one goes. There's a 1980's Hollywood spin in there somewhere.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I am still working on the Mother Of Intense Stirring Threads (MOIST) to be titled:
> Liberal Gun Owner Uses Sawstop To Cut Dovetails (Pins First) While Wife Uses CNC to Carve Replica of Michelangelo s David
> 
> - ChuckV


Don't forget to throw Festool in there….that's always good for a fight


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you don't stir the pot once in a while, the bottom will burn and get stuck. I posted this in Coffee lounge so as not to interfere with the other forums.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> If you don t stir the pot once in a while, the bottom will burn and get stuck. I posted this in Coffee lounge so as not to interfere with the other forums.
> 
> - MrRon


That's actually a noble gesture. Stirring up the precipitate means you are in favor of a solution, as we all should be.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> If the demonstrators and agitators were busy with woodworking projects, they would forget what it was they were demonstrating against.
> 
> - MrRon


Great wisdom Ron,
Now please, get busy with a woodworking project.
But if you did want to stir the pot, 
you could always start a thread about little bike Mike and see where that goes.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> I am still working on the Mother Of Intense Stirring Threads (MOIST) to be titled:
> Liberal Gun Owner Uses Sawstop To Cut Dovetails (Pins First) While Wife Uses CNC to Carve Replica of Michelangelo s David
> 
> - ChuckV


He cuts them in one pass with his dovetail blade.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> If the demonstrators and agitators were busy with woodworking projects, they would forget what it was they were demonstrating against.
> - MrRon
> 
> Great wisdom Ron,
> ...


*jbay*
You have followed me and dissed me in the last two Forums that you posted in. What is your point there "J" boy? Are you lacking in attention? Just what are you seeking? Neither of those posts either referenced YOU or your desires. So, just what is this all about? Hmm… It seems like you may be what they call a … troll… 
Does this actually make YOU a fan of mine?

jbay replied on:
replied on Demonstrators 08-27-2017 05:47 PM
replied on Harvey 08-26-2017 04:09 PM


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> If the demonstrators and agitators were busy with woodworking projects, they would forget what it was they were demonstrating against.
> - MrRon
> 
> Great wisdom Ron,
> ...


Anyone who would dissed the president of our country on a woodworking forum should expect some karma.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

H. Mike: Seems like it is always the same ones that bring a thread down, to their level…

Tom, Bert, and William? Stone Trolls?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe Mike is one of those common denominator where ever controversy raise it's head.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, Bert has answered….where is his two cohorts?


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> Anyone who would dissed the president of our country on a woodworking forum should expect some karma.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


So much I'd like to say here but it would probably just get me blocked.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Gentlemen ( and ladies if they are here) This aint CNN and it aint FOX. It would likely be a good idea for everyone to chill out prior to Cricket having to get involved and shutting it down. This is a WW site…. Lets try to keep it an enjoyable place to escape the insanity of the "real world". Im sure we can start a new fight about which trucks are best (BTW it is chevy  ) if we would want but we SHOULD spend more time on what we have in common and stop taking cheap shots at each other.
We are better than this!!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> Gentlemen ( and ladies if they are here) This aint CNN and it aint FOX. It would likely be a good idea for everyone to chill out prior to Cricket having to get involved and shutting it down. This is a WW site…. Lets try to keep it an enjoyable place to escape the insanity of the "real world". Im sure we can start a new fight about which trucks are best (BTW it is chevy  ) if we would want but we SHOULD spend more time on what we have in common and stop taking cheap shots at each other.
> We are better than this!!
> 
> - JCamp


Yes, we are better than this. Thank you.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

+1 for JCamp

I love woodworking and this forum because of the lack of politics. No good can come from a political thread.

Let's keep politics out of woodworking and sports.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

What you say is true. LJ is for woodworking, but the coffee lounge is for non-woodworking threads.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> What you say is true. LJ is for woodworking, but the coffee lounge is for non-woodworking threads.
> - MrRon


Ron,
HOWEVER, it is NOT for divide and conquer… Get it?

Ron, jbay, Alaske-dud,etc, again I state:

 If it IS, why can't you take the heat your self? Yeah, I know you all try to "bait" me and others all of the time…


 If it is NOT true, then why can you STOP? Don't you GET the rules?

I have never professed to be the best at anything I do, but it seems that my responses to your one-liners are being financed by the DOD at several thousand$/month. Love to pick on us disabled veterans huh… (redundant, question answers itself). Yeah, watch THIS come up again…

*Can't YOU at least take it to PMs, in order to limit your embarrassment? .......... *
Oh THAT's right! You have already burnt those bridges… Life is tough, wanna trade places? Just make sure you honk when entering my driveway. No surprises, hear…?

FYI, come from the West. Hurricane Harvey appears to finally be existing to the East, and roads are clear in THAT direction.
HorizontalMike


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

As I said in another thread, politics makes me want to vomit. The more partisan the post, the sicker I get.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> As I said in another thread, politics makes me want to vomit. The more partisan the post, the sicker I get.
> 
> - ArtMann


With all due respect. Evidently you are getting ill reading this thread. Why continue to read it. You have a choice.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I voted for trump and would gladly shoot an intruder. Especially if they happened to be a pro demonstrator.

'Murica. Amen.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for JCamp

Except for that part where you misspelled Toyota as being the best truck.

We forgive you.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

When the hell are you guys going to learn how to spell Dodge? Don't nobody try playing the disabled Vet. card, we served by choice and survived! Our disability's are minor compared to the ones that didn't survive.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I voted for trump and would gladly shoot an intruder. Especially if they happened to be a pro demonstrator.
> 
> Murica. Amen.
> 
> - TheFridge


No surprise there.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> When the hell are you guys going to learn how to spell Dodge? Don t nobody try playing the disabled Vet. card, we served by choice and survived! Our disability s are minor compared to the ones that didn t survive.
> - papadan


Number #81 in the Draft. Nothing voluntary about that. Yes I served and survived, yet I am on 100% disability.

I have had you blocked papadon, for years yet you keep seeking me out… For what purpose?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Now you are dreaming Mike, to think anyone would follow you on purpose. I was reading this thread and commented about the truck brand and someone playing poor disabled vet bull********************. To see you playing the disability card and you didn't even volunteer makes since to me now. A real man wouldn't play that game.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Anyone who would dissed the president of our country on a woodworking forum should expect some karma.
> 
> So much I d like to say here but it would probably just get me blocked.
> 
> - JADobson


You can always PM me. I don't block people so fell free to say what's on you mind. You'll feel better.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Now you are dreaming Mike, to think anyone would follow you on purpose. I was reading this thread and commented about the truck brand and someone playing poor disabled vet bull********************. To see you playing the disability card and you didn t even volunteer makes since to me now. A real man wouldn t play that game.
> 
> - papadan


Can't see why anyone would be bothered by *you* dissing vets.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Anyone who would dissed the president of our country on a woodworking forum should expect some karma.
> 
> So much I d like to say here but it would probably just get me blocked.
> 
> ...


I think the majority of Canadians would feel the same about our president as the majority of Americans do. Just obviously, they are more polite about it.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

A-hole speaks again, of what he knows not!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I think the majority of Canadians would feel the same about our president as the majority of Americans do. Just obviously, they are more polite about it.
> 
> - RobS888


Conservatives believe it when they see it, liberals see it when they believe it. - Dick Armey


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> A-hole speaks again, of what he knows not!
> 
> - papadan


As a vet, I do know what I speak of…


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I think the majority of Canadians would feel the same about our president as the majority of Americans do. Just obviously, they are more polite about it.
> 
> - RobS888
> 
> ...


And yet you guys are more religious, makes that statement hard to believe.

What part don't you believe anyway. That Canadians are more polite or they would prefer a different president, like the majority of people that voted?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Seriously, y'all need to knock it off.

Nobody has time for this bickering.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> And yet you guys are more religious


You're helping to make my point for me. You just made an assumption about me based on your beliefs about conservatism. In other words, you believe it so you see it. It's bigoted to suggest that all conservatives are religious.

Anyway, I've had my say. I proved the other day that you are incapable of holding your own in a debate with me. Which reminds me, it's turnabout is fair play, not turnaround is fair play. You can't even get simple cliches right..lol

Sorry Cricket, I'll stop now.

Edit: I was typing as you posted.


----------

